# Newbie getting headache going uphill!!!!



## Cathyc (16 Apr 2015)

Hello all 
I would really appreciate your advice. I have recently got myself a new bike and loving riding again after many years. This week I have pushed myself a bit to ride up a hill I have been walking up. But I developed the most pounding pain right on the top of my head. Lasting quite a while until I had stopped then left with a dull headache. Should I get it investigated or is it usual. in jan I have also started running and I don't get the pain then. Thank you


----------



## Doobiesis (16 Apr 2015)

Sounds bad and isn't normal at all. I never get a headache like that from riding up hills. Did you strain from your upper body?


----------



## vickster (16 Apr 2015)

I'd get the bike fit checked, perhaps straining your neck going up the hill. See the Dr first however


----------



## Katherine (16 Apr 2015)

Sounds like something called " exertional headache"

From the web:



_According to WebMD.com

When you exercise, or exert yourself physically, the muscles of the head, neck, and scalp need more blood to circulate. This causes the blood vessels to swell, which can lead to a condition called exertional headaches.

Headaches that most frequently occur due to exercise or over-exertion include jogger’s headache and orgasmic headache (sex headache). While these may occur in isolation, they are most common in people who have an inherited susceptibility to migraine (one or both parents have migraines).

It has been found that most exertional headaches are benign and respond to usual headache treatments. Some exertional headaches are particularly responsive to Indocin (indomethacin), an anti-inflammatory drug available with a doctor’s prescription. Still, in order to rule out other medical causes — some of which can be life-threatening — a doctor should evaluate your headaches.


.While dehydration is the most common cause, you can also be susceptible to other headache triggers while on the trail including:
_

_Exposure to direct sunlight for prolonged periods of time._
_Over exertion (sudden sprints, longer distances, etc.)_
_Improper Breathing_
_Lack of nutrition (or bad diet_


----------



## totallyfixed (16 Apr 2015)

When you have been on here a bit longer you will realise that there are people on CC who get a headache just thinking about hills .


----------



## Cathyc (19 Apr 2015)

Thank you for your input. Very helpful. The head pain started again on Friday so I just slowed right down and it eased again so I think it is excertion. Had a bit of a laugh with a pedestrian who overtook me.


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Apr 2015)

Flat barred or drop barred bike?


----------



## Simontm (20 Apr 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> When you have been on here a bit longer you will realise that there are people on CC who get a headache just thinking about hills .


----------



## Crackle (20 Apr 2015)

I've had this happen a couple of times over one period. I'm not really sure what caused it and never had it before or since. I was just riding myself back to fitness at the time. Personally I wouldn't worry about it as an isolated event, just avoid big exertions until you get fitter and see if it improves.


----------



## Simontm (20 Apr 2015)

Cathyc said:


> Thank you for your input. Very helpful. The head pain started again on Friday so I just slowed right down and it eased again so I think it is excertion. Had a bit of a laugh with a pedestrian who overtook me.


I had the same problem when I first started out again. I took an aspirin and drank a pint of water before I used to set out and after a week or so, it disappeared as my body adjusted. If you are still getting it after a week, go to the doc's!


----------



## Ticktockmy (20 Apr 2015)

Cathyc said:


> Hello all
> I would really appreciate your advice. I have recently got myself a new bike and loving riding again after many years. This week I have pushed myself a bit to ride up a hill I have been walking up. But I developed the most pounding pain right on the top of my head. Lasting quite a while until I had stopped then left with a dull headache. Should I get it investigated or is it usual. in jan I have also started running and I don't get the pain then. Thank you


As you have not said your age, it would be hard to compare your experiences with those of other peoples experiences, I sometimes suffer a similar problem as yourself when pushing hard up hill, as the red mist starts to drift across my eyes, but it clears shortly after the pressure eases off. I would suggest that if it continues after hard riding, get checked out at your Doc's, better safe than sorry.


----------

